# الإنتقال للسيرفر الجديد



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2010)

الأحبة في المسيح،

بعد الإستطلاع الذي أجريناه هنا  سرعة تصفح المنتدى (رأيك مهم) و بسبب بعض المشاكل التي يواجهها بعض الأعضاء قررنا نقل المنتدى لسيرفر جديد ذو مواصفات أعلى لتوفير خدمة تصفح افضل للزوار و الأعضاء.

مواصفات السيرفر الجديد ستوفر للجميع سرعة تصفح أفضل و ستُقلل من اي تهنيج او تأخير في إستخدام المنتدى. بحسب حساباتنا الأولية، سيكون هناك فرق كبير بصورة إيجابية، لذلك نحن متحمسين جداً لإتخاذ و إنهاء هذه النقلة.

متى سيُنقل المنتدى؟
المنتدى سيُغلق يوم الأربعاء الموافق 1 من شهر 9، الثالثة صباحاً بتوقيت غرينتش و سننقل ملفات المنتدى للسيرفر الجديد مباشرة و هذا سيأخذ من ساعتين الى ثلاثة ساعات عمل.
بعدها سنوجه الموقع للسيرفر الجديد و نفتح المنتدى من على السيرفر الجديد.
شركات الأنترنت تحتاج من بين 3 الى 12 ساعة لتحديث عناوين السيرفرات و أحياناً تقريب ال 24 ساعة، لذلك الوقت سيعتمد على شركة الأنترنت الخاصة بك و خدمة تحديثها لعناوين السيرفرات.

لذلك المحظوظين منكم سيكون بإستطاعتهم المشاركة في المنتدى من جديد بعد 3 ساعات من غلق المنتدى يوم الأربعاء، اي الساعة 7 صباحاً، و الغير محظوظين سيكون تأخيرهم لحد عصر يوم الأربعاء الموافق 1 من شهر 9، اي تقريب ال 12 ساعة من وقت إغلاق المنتدى من على السيرفر القديم.


هذه الخطوة هي خطوة مُهمة في تقدم منتدى الكنيسة و للمشاريع المستقبلية التي ننوي إطلاقها و منها مكتبة الترانيم المسيحية الذي سيتم إطلاقه فوراً بعد نقل المنتدى للسيرفر الجديد.

صلواتكم خلال فترة نقل المنتدى
إدارة منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يكمل ويعوض تعبك يا روك


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يكون معكم لخدمته ومجد اسمه

موفقين وشكرا لك من تعب ليوفر لنا الراحة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
 ويعوض تعبكم محبه​*


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا كتيييييييييييير روك..بس ربنا يستر وتكون الشركه اللى انا مشترك فيها لطيفه..ويستغل بعد 3 ساعات..يعنى المنتدى هيفتح على الساعه 6 7 كده..انشالله افتح النت الاقيه..ربنا يباركك..ياروك ويبارك كل اعمالك..احلى تقييم.*


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *شكرا كتيييييييييييير روك..بس ربنا يستر وتكون الشركه اللى انا مشترك فيها لطيفه..ويستغل بعد 3 ساعات..يعنى المنتدى هيفتح على الساعه 6 7 كده..انشالله افتح النت الاقيه..ربنا يباركك..ياروك ويبارك كل اعمالك..احلى تقييم.*



*اوعى تنسى تنقلنى ياروك.*


----------



## besm alslib (30 أغسطس 2010)

*يعطيكم الف عافيه *

*والله يبارك تعبكم ويباركلكم بالمنتدى ويكون مصدر بركه للكتيرين*
​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*طب معلش هو سؤال بايخ..انا اعمل نفش الخطوات اللى كنت بعملها..عاااااااااااادى..ولا فى حاجه مختلفه؟؟*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا روك 
ويارب دايما فى نجاح وتطور كده 
ربنا معاك ويكملها على خير 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايديك


ربنا معاك ويعوض تعبك ومجهودك


​


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يبارك الخدمة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أغسطس 2010)

*اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ يُبَارِكُكَ وَيَجْعَلُكَ مُثْمِراً وَيُكَثِّرُكَ فَتَكُونُ جُمْهُوراً مِنَ الشُّعُوبِ 
(تك  28 :  3)​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

تمام روك

شكرا ليك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يكمل العمل علي خير
ويبارك خدمتك والمنتدي
لمجد اسمه القدوس
امين

ميرسي ياروك علي تعبك معانا


----------



## صوت الرب (30 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يكون معك


----------



## نغم (30 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يسوع المسيح يرعاكم لاجل خدمتكم الصادقة 
واطلب من الرب الاله ان يبارك كل اعمال يديك يار استاذ روك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 أغسطس 2010)

مرسي ليك روك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يتمجد معاكم.*


----------



## holiness (30 أغسطس 2010)

الله و محمد وعلي وياكم :fun_lol::fun_lol:

ان شاء الله موفقين و احنا في فارغ الصبر لمشاهدة المنتدى في اروع صورة 

واصلي ان الرب يحمي المنتدى والعاملين عليه


----------



## faris sd4l (30 أغسطس 2010)

روك فرحتني بتمنى دايما نضطر و يسير بدنا ننتقل من سيرفر لسيرفر احسن بسبب توسع الموقع و خدماته
ربنا يكون معكم و يساعدكم بكل خطوة​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2010)

]ديما بتقدم يا منتداى الحبيب بنعمة رب المجد يسوع
لاجل خدمة ومجد اسمة
تسلم ايدك يا روك 
ربنا يعينك ويبارك تعبك
بصلى من قلبى ان يكلل الرب يسوع هايدا العملية بنجاح


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير 
ننتظر بفارغ الصبر رجوع المنتدى بصورة احسن  

بس ممكن حد يفهمني النقطة دي .. 
يعني بلكي شركة الانترنت بتاعتي لم تحدث السيرفرات !! مش فاهمة حد يفهمني :smi411:
​*


My Rock قال:


> شركات الأنترنت تحتاج من بين 3 الى 12 ساعة لتحديث عناوين السيرفرات و أحياناً تقريب ال 24 ساعة، لذلك الوقت سيعتمد على شركة الأنترنت الخاصة بك و خدمة تحديثها لعناوين السيرفرات.


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير
> ننتظر بفارغ الصبر رجوع المنتدى بصورة احسن
> 
> بس ممكن حد يفهمني النقطة دي ..
> ...



لا تقلقي، عملية التحديث هي عملية أوتوماتيكية عند كل شركات الأنترنت و لا تحتاجين لعمل أي شئ.


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبكم


----------



## نونوس14 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا معاك ويكمل العمل *
*ميرسى كتييير روك لتعبك معانا*
*ربنا يبارك الخدمة*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يازعيمنا الغالى

ربنا معاك واحنا معاك 

ودايما يارب المنتدى فى تقدم وازدهار​


----------



## dodoz (30 أغسطس 2010)

يسوع يبارك خدمتكم 
ويبارك تعب محبتكم
وبانتظاار السيرفر الجدييييد​


----------



## happy angel (31 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يكمل العمل علي خير
ويبارك خدمتك لمجد اسمه القدوس
ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (31 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم محبه اخى الغالى روك


----------



## holy day (31 أغسطس 2010)

*الحقيقة ياروك تعب ربنا يكلله ببركته المقدسة ويعوض تعبك ومحبتك للخدمة واتمني في يوم من الايام اكون ليا فايدة في الخدمة دي*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا معاك ياروك ويعينك وديماً في تقدم
​


----------



## Twin (31 أغسطس 2010)

*تحيااااا مصر :hlp:*


و*ربنا يتمم بخير 30:*
و*يبااااااااااااارك الخدمة* :crazy_pil​


----------



## النور الجديد (31 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي ليك جدااااااااااا يا زعيم
والرب يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك​


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2010)

تم إكمال تجهيزات السيرفر الجديد
سنقوم بغلق المنتدى بعد 10 ساعات من الآن و البدأ في نقل قاعدة البيانات للسيرفر الجديد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 أغسطس 2010)

*مبرووووووووووووووووك مقدما بس ايه الميزه في كدا؟؟؟*​


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *مبرووووووووووووووووك مقدما بس ايه الميزه في كدا؟؟؟*​



السيرفر الجديد أكبر من الحالي، و هذا سيوفر قوة أكبر لخدمة التصفح.


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 أغسطس 2010)

*لووووووووووولى 
مبروك ربنا يخليك لينا يازعيم​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (31 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا معاك ويقويك يا زعيم 

ويرفع من شأن المنتدى كمان وكمان ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (31 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا معاك ويساعدك​*


----------



## بولا وديع (31 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يديم خدمتك


----------



## morksramzy (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*نشكركم علي محبتكم الباذلة وذائما الي الامام والرقي لخدمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*


----------



## My Rock (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تم الإنتهاء من نقل كافة ملفات موقع و منتديات الكنيسة للسيرفر الجديد 
إذا كان هناك اي شخص يجد صعوبة في دخول المنتدى، يستطيع  أيضاً الدخول للمنتدى مؤقتاً و الى حين إكتمال تحديث عناوين الى DNS عن طريق احد روابطنا الإضافية المؤقتة و هي:  

www.alkanesa.com/forums  
www.coptschurch.com/forums  
www.church-forums.com


----------



## +bent el malek+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرااا على تعب محبتك *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تم النقل بنجاح و ربنا يبارك في الخدمة و يكمل كل عمل​


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*يعطيك العافية يا زعــــيـــــــم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يديمك للمنتدى ​*


----------



## Nemo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

ربنا يديم خدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم يا زعيمنا ويبارك مجهودكم. أمين


----------



## Nemo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك تاااااااااااانى بجد دى خطوة حلوة ربنا يكللها بالبركة
سؤال هو بعدين هافتح من اللينك بتاعنا عادى لأن حضرتك ذكرت ان الروابط الموجودة مؤقته ؟؟؟
ميرسى لمجهودكم وربنا يباركه


----------



## Alexander.t (1 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> مبروك تاااااااااااانى بجد دى خطوة حلوة ربنا يكللها بالبركة
> سؤال هو بعدين هافتح من اللينك بتاعنا عادى لأن حضرتك ذكرت ان الروابط الموجودة مؤقته ؟؟؟
> ميرسى لمجهودكم وربنا يباركه



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums
لو المنتدى شغال معاكِ عادى من اللينك الاساسى
يبقى مش محتاجه تخشى من اى لينك تانى
اما لو مش عارفه تخشى من اللينك القديم يبقى الراوبط اللى حطها روك ممكن تخشى منها


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تمام كدا يا زلمة المنتدي شغال بسرعة البرق

الف شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك

والف مبرووووك لينا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

موقع المنتدىلسه مش شغال معايا ايه السبب؟


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> موقع المنتدىلسه مش شغال معايا ايه السبب؟


*
لانه شركة الانترنت في منطقتك لسه مش عاملة تحديث للسيرفرات 
الموضوع محتاج شوية وقت ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااا لردك اختى red rose
*


----------



## الطائر الجريح (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*الربـ يوفقكمـ بالموفقية لنا و لكمـ .....*​


----------



## Nemo (2 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums
> لو المنتدى شغال معاكِ عادى من اللينك الاساسى
> يبقى مش محتاجه تخشى من اى لينك تانى
> اما لو مش عارفه تخشى من اللينك القديم يبقى الراوبط اللى حطها روك ممكن تخشى منها





ميرسى جدا ليك يا مينا الحمد لله خلاص اشتغل من اللينك القديم 
أصله مكانش شغال اميارح كتر خيرك وميرسى لردك عليا


----------



## سور (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروووووووووك للتجديد 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم لتنمية وتوصيل كلمة الرب فى كل مكان
لغاية دلوقتى اللينك الاصلى مش شغال معايا مش عارفه ليه؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Princess of Love (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووك *
*مجهود اكتر من رائع*
*ميرسي ليكم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرابط لشتغل معايا انهارده الصبح لكن قفل تانى.....ايه تفسير ده​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *الرابط لشتغل معايا انهارده الصبح لكن قفل تانى.....ايه تفسير ده​*



*و انا كمان بيصير معي كده و سألت روك و قلي انه السبب من شركة الانترنت 
بدنا نستنى شوي ​*


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*الى الان تظهر لى تلك الرسالة و اضطر للدخول من الرابط الاضافى !!!!*



> تم الإنتهاء من نقل كافة ملفات موقع و منتديات الكنيسة للسيرفر الجديد
> إذا رأيت التنبيه هذا فالتغيير لم يحدث بعد في شركة الأنترنت الخاصة بك و ما عليك سوى الإنتظار لوقت أكثر. لا تحتاج لعمل أي شئ، فشركات الأنترنت ستحدث عنوان سيرفرنا الجديد تلقائياً، لكن سيأخذ كما نبهنا سابقاً، تقريب ال 12 ساعة.
> 
> تستطيع أيضاً الدخول للمنتدى مؤقتاً عن طريق احد روابطنا الإضافية المؤقتة و هي:
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (2 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *الى الان تظهر لى تلك الرسالة و اضطر للدخول من الرابط الاضافى !!!!*



جرب تعمل ريسترت للروتر يا كريتك


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الدخول بين السيرفر الجديد و القديم هي مشكلة معروفة حلها هو الإنتظار لبضع ساعات إضافية لا اكثر.


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا زيى كريتك كدة
بدخل ختى هذة الساعة من الروابط الاضافية
المشكلة من مين روك؟*؟


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا كمان يا رووووك لدلوقتي بدخل من العناوين الاضافية


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

انا الحمد لله دخلت انهارده من موقع الكنيسه الاساسي
/www.arabchurch.com

احب اشكرك يا روك علي تعبك 
يسوع يعوضك 

والسرعه جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
ودايما المنتدي متقدم وفي تألق وازدهار

يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم
ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## petit chat (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقكم ويعوض تعبكم 
ودايما الى الاحسن 
ويارب يفرح قلوبنا كلنا بمنتدانا 

شكرااااااااااا روك


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبرووووك 
ويارب دايما للامام كدة
ويكبر اكتر واكتر*​


----------



## GoDz (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*وانا كمان لسه بدخل من العناوين *

*ربنا معاك يا زعيم*
​


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*ساعات بيدخل و ساعات بدخل من الروابط الاضافية و ساعات و لا حتى الروابط الاضافية بتشتغل !!!*
*ربنا يحل الوضع بسرعة*


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2010)

المشكلة هذه معروفة و مؤقتة
كما قلت، المسألة هي مسألة ساعات فقط لا أكثر.


----------



## govany shenoda (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروووووووووك للتجديد 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم لتنمية وتوصيل كلمة الرب فى كل مكان
​


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و تعبكم
 والمنتدا الان يعمل بحاله ممتازة في التصفح معي
 شكراً لإدارة المنتدا 
*​


----------



## sony2010 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف مبروك السيرفر الجديد وربنا يبارك خدمتكم

تحياتى 
sony2010*​


----------



## bashaeran (5 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> 
> بعد الإستطلاع الذي أجريناه هنا  سرعة تصفح المنتدى (رأيك مهم) و بسبب بعض المشاكل التي يواجهها بعض الأعضاء قررنا نقل المنتدى لسيرفر جديد ذو مواصفات أعلى لتوفير خدمة تصفح افضل للزوار و الأعضاء.
> 
> ...


*الف الف مبروك على خطواتكم المتجددة وصلواتنا معكم *


----------



## holy day (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف مبروك ياروك علي السرفر الجديد ربنا يديم نعمته علي المنتدي ويبارك في خدامه بعيد عن ضربات عدو الخير*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مبرووك الانتقال للسيرفر الجديد
ربنا يبارك فى الخدمة ويزيد منها​


----------



## back_2_zero (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك للانتقال 
و للافضل دائما​


----------



## DODY2010 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا معاكم ويبارك في خدمتكم


----------



## petit chat (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة فى منتهى الجمال 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ​


----------



## ستيفان (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يكمل ويعوض تعبكم​


----------



## Critic (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*المنتدى سريع بشكل ملحوظ فى الفترة الاخيرة*
*ربنا يبارك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور روك
ألف مبروك  للسيرفر الجديد
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------

